# 301Bq Mods



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, some of them were done immediately, some have been done on the road but either way, this camper is just over 3 months old and has some great modifications - I have an amazing hubby who's good at seeing, and using, every available space.

We are living in it for a year with our 4 kids so it needed to be very user-friendly!

We took off the side valences from the windows in the main living area, it opens up the space nicely.

Washer/dryer - we knew we wouldn't use the outside bedroom door so the w/d lives in front of that door and is fixed in place by additional brackets - it moves the camper more than it moves itself when it's running! Dave had to cut away a section of the bed base to allow it to slide in without hitting the machine. He made a box of the removed part, it re-attaches once the slide out is out, with clips, to the rest of the bed base and works perfectly. It saves me countless hours trekking to and from the laundry and I LOVE it! He plumbed it through the wall of the bedroom and attached it to the existing bathroom hoses.

Additional electrical socket - under the pantry, there is a small space that runs outside. In order to put the w/d on a seperate circuit (when that option is available), he ran a new electrical outlet under there so now, when the dryer's on, it doesn't trip everything else! That one he did on the road after a couple of months of me tripping everything if I forgot to turn off the heater, LOL! He adapts to my needs!

Towel holder over the shower - this is SO useful for us. He made 6 grooves in the wood on each side, we keep the 6 rods in a little holder behind the toilet when they're not in use.

Toilet roll holder - ah, the age-old dilemma of the toilet roll holder's location: finally solved! It is now recessed under the sink; he managed to create this while we were in TN and some campground workers were fixing a set of wooden steps and therefore had 'power tools'!

Hand towel holder - this is on the side of the sink, cut down to fit, eliminates the need for the kids to soak every available surface before drying their hands!

Higher shower holder - Dave likes water to fall on his head so he put an extra holder just under the skylight - one of his favorite mods!

Bed rails - We used these in the old camper, he stained these to match the woodwork, they're holding up well under a lot of use!

Computer cabinet - Dave works on the road so we needed a good computer center. We have a couple of laptops and also a CPU that he created a space for by cutting into the back of the cupboard under the bunkbed. It stays there perfectly and continues to serve us well. To get over the problem of the area overheating, he cut a couple of holes through to the kids bedroom under the bunks, which are covered with vents.

Octagonal rug - not a mod, I know, but I spend a lot of time standing in front of the kitchen and stove, given the shape of the cabinets, a regular rug wouldn't fit. I was happy to find this at Target.

The camper is covered with the kids' artwork and various decorations picked up along the way; we love this camper, it's a great home for us this year.

There are other little things: extra bread shelf under the sink, lift finger holes in the under bench storage, drain holes in the outside sink, flag pole holder......

Here are pictures of some of the mods: click for mods


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome mods Ali......

Dave sure is one creative guy!!

I like the Wii remote charging station









Hope to catch up with you guys sometime this year.

Steve


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL Steve - the wii remote charging station was November's addition. Dave got a wii as his 10 yr 'ra-ra' gift from work, clearly Dave uses it far less than some others on this trip! Jake thought it was the greatest gift EVER!

Maybe we'll be back to camping in PA in the fall....

Ali


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Great mods - thanks for sharing!

My favorite may actually be the wall decorations. It is obvious you put effort into making it feel like home. I love the lizard on the wall!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks awesome Ali. Glad you guys are make the absolute most of the trip in every way shape and form. THis would have been a memorable trip for any family, but you guys have taken the memories to another level. You always hear people say "WOW, to travel the country for a year would be cool". But let me tell you that you guys have made it more than cool. I am down right jealous and envious. Kudos to you guys and we can't wait to catch up with the "great adventurers either.

James is on the verge of walking and talking and he is ready for his 2nd haircut. We find out on the 18th whether the next one is a boy or girl. All else the same here. Kristen can't wait to be NOT pregnant, this one has been no fun at all. Everybody says it gonna be a girl.

Safe Travels and a big hello to all, Jim


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow!!

Not sure I want to share with the pics of the washer/dryer with the DW!









Great looking and functional mods. I would like to see them 
sometime. Look us up when your traveling through Ohio.

Mark


----------

